# Movies that youre still scared to watch.



## Talon. (May 31, 2010)

believe me, its an odd topic, i know, but theres still people out there that are scared to watch certain movies after maybe even 10 years. 
I foe one, am scared to watch "Mars Attacks!" after seeing it once about 8+ years ago.

Discuss.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2010)

Psycho
American Psycho
Sleepaway Camp
Cannibal Holocaust.


----------



## Talon. (May 31, 2010)

i've seen American Psycho, i actually quite enjoyed it. any particular reason why?


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2010)

Batman Returns is a movie I try to avoid.  The Penguin was just so disgusting.  I remember when he bit someone's nose off.  I saw it as a child and haven't seen it since.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2010)

The original Dawn of the Dead, the part where they eat those gang members makes my stomach churn


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2010)

Mars Attacks made me uncomfortable too.  Those aliens were just so fucking ugly and mean!  Maybe bizarre Tim Burton movies bothered me as a kid?


----------



## ethereal (Jun 1, 2010)

The Exorcist. I've seen it once and I will never watch it again.


----------



## Mokujon (Jun 1, 2010)

texas chainsaw massacre


----------



## forumer147 (Jun 1, 2010)

I know what you did last summer is one movie which I dont like to see until now coz I am scared watching it. .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

Austin Powers: Gold Member

After the first time I loosely watched it as an impressionable young man, I am too afraid to subject myself to ever seeing another minute of that atrocity.


----------



## Bart (Jun 1, 2010)

Some early Tim Burton stuff I suppose


----------



## Sadako (Jun 1, 2010)

The Ring. I saw a preview of it, with Samara climbing out of the well, and it gave me nightmares for a month.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 1, 2010)

I am not fond of scary movies. Actually, I am terrified of them but my family loved them.  I remember as a kid seeing _Silence of the Lambs_. I am never watching that again. I am also probably never watching any of the _Hellraiser _movies. I saw bits and pieces of the first one. Noooo to Cenobites! I remember this one film that had some religious elements and a man who could turn into bugs. It still makes me distantly horrified of looking out of windows. As for recent material, I don't care for any of the _Saw_ films. I saw parts of the first one because I am the curious kind of horrified. Peaking through my fingers and all.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jun 1, 2010)

E.T. most scary movie ever!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2010)

it took me years to muster enough courage to watch bride of chucky.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 1, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> E.T. most scary movie ever!


WTF.


~Gesy~ said:


> it took me years to muster enough courage to watch bride of chucky.


I still cant even look at that one.


Rukia said:


> Mars Attacks made me uncomfortable too.  Those aliens were just so fucking ugly and mean!  Maybe bizarre Tim Burton movies bothered me as a kid?



im in the same boat.


----------



## Evil Angel (Jun 1, 2010)

The Human Centipede, saw the trailer that creped me out so much . Never saw the real film.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 1, 2010)

Evil Angel said:


> The Human Centipede, saw the trailer that creped me out so much . Never saw the real film.



i jus watched it.....wtf?


----------



## Brian (Jun 1, 2010)

Cannibal Holocaust, I was disgusted


----------



## Mider T (Jun 1, 2010)

None because I'm not a pussy.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 1, 2010)

Human Centipede and It, I hate that clown


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2010)

Mider T said:


> None because I'm not a pussy.



You can't be a pussy, you're a banana.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 1, 2010)

There is only one movie that scared me in my entire life. That movie was the 4th Kind. I know it came out last year. Don't judge me,


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2010)

A horror movie called The Dentist, or something like that. You can imagine what it was about.


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2010)

Coneheads.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> Coneheads.


 We can cuddle up and watch it together, Chee. I'll pertect you. :33


----------



## illusion (Jun 2, 2010)

The Blair Witch Project, I was livin' in Samoa when it came out, my cousin said it was some kind of a snuff film, but since it didn't actually show anyone dieing, they were allowed to release it (I know it sounds stupid now, but it's a small island and I believed him). 

Anyways, I watched it and I thought that shit was real, man! I couldn't sleep for shit, plus we lived on an island, trees were everywhere. I remember looking out the window and praying quietly.


----------



## Harihara (Jun 2, 2010)

I forget the name but the premise was giant rabbits get infected by a serum and then they start eating people in a small town the movie was actually stupid/funny but after a bad dream I decided to never watch it again. 

And then there was It I fucking hate that clown.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2010)

lol, I dont think there is a movie I'm scared to watch. 

If you've watched Cannibal Holocaust, Untold Story and Visitor Q....you no longer are affected.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

Whats the movie of that crazy lady who rips another lady's baby out her vag and raises her as her own and leaves the mommy to bleed out and die?


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 2, 2010)

Never really been scared by a movie.  The spider-walk scene in Exorcist re-release did freak me out a little in the theater (amazing surround sound helped a lot).  The old people crawling around on the ceilings in one of the (rather pathetic) sequels was fun too.  But for the most part, meh.


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We can cuddle up and watch it together, Chee. I'll pertect you. :33



My hero. :33


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought your hero was Nolan? I'm gonna text him right now and tell him you hate him.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2010)

> Visitor Q



That movie is just disturbing. 

And whoever thought Coneheads was a good idea deserves to be strapped, and forced to watch it endlessly until he bites his tongue and dies.


----------



## Rose (Jun 9, 2010)

ethereal said:


> The Exorcist. I've seen it once and I will never watch it again.



This right here.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 9, 2010)

Tales from the Hood. I saw that shit one time as a child back in October 1995 and didn't get a good night's rest until after January 1996!

And just about any scary movie after that.


----------



## custard (Jun 9, 2010)

Teeth; the only movie I can't bring myself around to watch. The whole concept still creeps me out.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not afraid to watch any movies, but



Evil Angel said:


> The Human Centipede, saw the trailer that creped me out so much . Never saw the real film.



I don't plan on watching this one. Not something I wanna see.



Nesha said:


> Tales from the Hood. I saw that shit one time as a child back in October 1995 and didn't get a good night's rest until after January 1996!
> 
> And just about any scary movie after that.



Ha, I used to love that movie.



custard said:


> Teeth; the only movie I can't bring myself around to watch. The whole concept still creeps me out.



I have a friend who refuses to even look at the trailer for that movie. It's so fun to torment him with that.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 30, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I dont think there is a movie I'm scared to watch.
> 
> If you've watched Cannibal Holocaust, Untold Story and Visitor Q....you no longer are affected.


Fucking love Cannibal Holocaust 


custard said:


> Teeth; the only movie I can't bring myself around to watch. The whole concept still creeps me out.



Are you kidding? I lol'd the whole damn time, the concept is fucking hilarious!


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 30, 2010)

I always thought I'd stay clear away from "It's Alive" but I finally saw it again a couple of months ago and find it pretty funny now. 

Now the only things that are left to scare me are scenes where people die while on the toilet. I saw a scene like that once (don't remember which movie) as a kid, and I've been checking the toilet ever since then before I sit on it. Scary stuff.


----------

